# Monofilament for whiskers



## Massan Otter (Sep 10, 2018)

While it's not specifically _fur_ suiting I'm getting into here (moulded latex, if you must know!), I'm working on an otter head that I want to add some whiskers to.  It seems like nylon monofilament is the stuff I'm looking for, but there are a few different types and diameters available from different sources. 
So, what sort of monfilament do people prefer for making whiskers?


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2018)

An odd thought: Are they called 'whiskers', because when you shave, they are 'whisked' away by the blade?

I figure an otter will know, even if otters don't seem to shave their whiskers. 

But as for the question: I've seen some kitty hoods like this, with whiskers, that are flexible looking, but not sure what they used.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 10, 2018)

Answers I've got so far from suiting otters include 1.5mm, and one who used weed whacker line, but those were larger, toony heads so I might go a little thinner.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 10, 2018)

If you want thin, kinda small or long floppier ones I knew someone once that used thicker gauge clear fishing line...the thicker gauge doesn't usually keep the spiral as much and can usually be shaped they said.

Then again...they were using them for plush sculptures...


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 2, 2018)

I thought I'd post back with what I came up with. 0.8mm fishing line looked about right for thickness, but keeps the curve of the reel quite strongly.  But someone shared a good tip on how to straighten it - string it around a metal cooling rack and place it in a warm (140C) oven for a few minutes.  That straightens it right out, and I can still reintroduce a little curve by crimping and pulling it through my fingers.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 13, 2018)

Weed eater line.  The thinner stuff is too easy to bend and it kinks when it does.


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 13, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Weed eater line.  The thinner stuff is too easy to bend and it kinks when it does.



I did pick up some to try, the clear 1.25mm gauge, but I found it looked a little too thick for the hood I was working on.  On a chunkier fursuit head I would probably go for that.  
I'd post pictures of the finished hood, but furries can react weirdly to rubber stuff! It can be seen on my twitter profile though.


----------

